# Norton Let a Virus through today ....



## cleancar

Hey guys

Installed Norton 2012 internet security yesterday £22 from currys as my old Pc tools antivirus had expired.

Ran the full scan yesterday and no issues, was quite impressed with the system itself.

Today the laptop battery ran low and needed a reboot after i plugged in the mains charger.

On reboot the desktop screen came up but the toolbars looked odd , couldnt get on the internet , couldnt run norton to scan for viruses.

Eventually went into safe mode and ran it from there , 8 issues found and sorted.

All back and running now , my question is how many of you have had internet security let a virus through and caused you issues ?

i cant remember the last time i had a virus like this , im so far unimpressed with Norton and lost confidence after a day of use.

if Norton found the 8 items , how come it let them through in the first place ?

Im also running a ,malyware bytes scan at the moment.

Is there any other free applications i should also be regularly running ?

thanks guys


----------



## hoikey

Had someone been on naughty sites  lol

Only joking. This is the reason I gave up on Windows and bought a mac. No matter what I used AntiVirus wise, I ended up with a buggered laptop within 12 months. 

Sent from my Desire HD using Tapatalk


----------



## alan_mcc

I use Microsoft Security Essentials..

It's free, and it's fantastic at what it does. :thumb:


----------



## Ninja59

norton is a POS (a memory hogging thing as well). get avast/nod32/microsoft essentials AV. and malwarebytes.

as for macs being totally secure total tosh. the only reason is there is less user base.


----------



## bigmc

Wouldn't trust norton at all it's garbage! Comodo internet security for me with malwarebytes and black ice defender, not had a virus in 18 months on my current pc or 4 years on the previous one. Mac my ar5e


----------



## hoikey

Love how you were so quick to jump on macs lol. Didn't say it is completly secure. However I run no AntiVirus and have no issues at all (over 12 months of use now), a Windows pc would have got aids and died along time ago and I got bored of faffing about getting rid of some stupid virus some little tard had written every week or two. Hence the switch to mac for me 

Sent from my Desire HD using Tapatalk


----------



## alanjo99

I ditched Norton a while back , and since then have not had a problem (touch wood)
Had always been a Norton 'fan' since my first PC back in the black and white days , but despite spending quite a bit of money on the latest versions etc it was not doing its job satisfactorily enough.

MSE as alan mcc says is very very good , and above all - it's free

that said ... the problem you 'may' have had was the latest version may have found something that your old version didn't on booting back up .. so maybe it didn't actually let something through .. but found something that was already there but undetected


----------



## gatecrasher3

hoikey said:


> Love how you were so quick to jump on macs lol. Didn't say it is completly secure. However I run no AntiVirus and have no issues at all (over 12 months of use now), a Windows pc would have got aids and died along time ago and I got bored of faffing about getting rid of some stupid virus some little tard had written every week or two. Hence the switch to mac for me
> 
> Sent from my Desire HD using Tapatalk


Love how quick the Mac boys are so quick to quote the "Macs don't get viruses" line.

Virus infections are unfortunately mainly down to user error.


----------



## Ninja59

like so many mac users asking for trouble. stunning. why do you think i even have AV on mine there is no good excuse even not to have basic protection i mean i wonder why the market for sophos free mac is viable now. after the fiasco last year. 

hey but like anything you can take a horse to water...

user error and social engineering.


----------



## impster

Norton lol. Currys flog this as if it's the best thing since sliced bread.

Avast, Avira, and Microsoft Security Essentials all free and all very very good. Been running Avast on 3 machines for about 5 years or so. No trouble at all. Not resource hogs either. www.techsupportalert.com is a great site for advice on quality free stuff like this.


----------



## GR33N

Norton is crap, get rid of it and install something AVG or Avast along with Spybot Search and Destroy or Malwarebytes. However, no one AV software will ever fully stop every virus in the world :thumb:

Macs can get viruses but are less susceptible than Windows. Ill be honest, I dont have any AV software running on my Mac, but I suppose ideally I should :lol:

Done correctly, Windows can be secure, if you keep on top of updates and use the right AV software you ll be fine. Regular scanning also helps with AV software, which most people seem to forget.


----------



## dazzercx

gr33n said:


> Norton is crap, get rid of it and install something AVG or Avast along with Spybot Search and Destroy or Malwarebytes. However, no one AV software will ever fully stop every virus in the world :thumb:
> 
> Macs can get viruses but are less susceptible than Windows. Ill be honest, I dont have any AV software running on my Mac, but I suppose ideally I should :lol:
> 
> Done correctly, Windows can be secure, if you keep on top of updates and use the right AV software you ll be fine. Regular scanning also helps with AV software, which most people seem to forget.


The best advice you will get above. Regular scanning is the key and keeping up to date.

Not sure if it is the case nowadays but it used to be that most AV products used the Norton engine and re-packaged into their own software products. From a commercial / corporate environment it fairs well against others.

**** sent from a Mac user *****


----------



## Tips

Buying Norton Antivirus - Lol
Buying it from Comets - Rofl
Installing Norton on PC - What?

In all seriousness - return your software, get your money back (lol) and install MSE it's free, it's good and best of all it's non-intrusive.

Also check your internet Banking company as they offer free Internet Security Software.

I know that Barclay's are offering Kapersky Internet Security. for free
MBNA cardholders get McAfee AV for free

My favourite paid for AV software is NOD32 :thumb:

Use MalwareBytes Free Edition to deal with pesky spyware.

Hope that helps.


----------



## kh904

I head Norton's server just recently got hacked. It contained the source code of their program's which makes it easier for hacker to write more effective viruses & trojans etc.


----------



## DiscoTD5

Another vote for Microsoft security essentials here, our IT department recommended it and use it at home.


----------



## Ninja59

kh904 said:


> I head Norton's server just recently got hacked. It contained the source code of their program's which makes it easier for hacker to write more effective viruses & trojans etc.


it was old code stolen from some server in india apparently


----------



## cleancar

thanks for the replys guys !!

yes i know buying from currys !, but norton appeared to get reasonable reviews and currys had the cheapest !!

Im just downloading the MSE now , Malware bytes scan all clear.

Anyone got any decent links to avast, avg , Spybot Search and Destroy , i dont like downloading them from the net unless i know its definately the right site.
as some links arent for the 'offical' sites , searching for free antivirus etc is a mine field as some links can actually give you problems !


----------



## GR33N

cleancar said:


> thanks for the replys guys !!
> 
> yes i know buying from currys !, but norton appeared to get reasonable reviews and currys had the cheapest !!
> 
> Im just downloading the MSE now , Malware bytes scan all clear.
> 
> Anyone got any decent links to avast, avg , Spybot Search and Destroy , i dont like downloading them from the net unless i know its definately the right site.
> as some links arent for the 'offical' sites , searching for free antivirus etc is a mine field as some links can actually give you problems !


Avast - http://download.cnet.com/Avast-Free-Antivirus/3000-2239_4-10019223.html

AVG - http://download.cnet.com/AVG-Anti-Virus-Free-Edition-2012/3000-2239_4-10320142.html

Spybot - http://download.cnet.com/Spybot-Search-Destroy/3000-8022_4-10122137.html?tag=mncol;1

Malwarebytes - http://download.cnet.com/Malwarebytes-Anti-Malware/3000-8022_4-10804572.html?tag=mncol;1

If you're going to use MSE as your resident AV software, then just use Spybot and Malwarebytes as and when you need them ie. to scan the computer, anywhere between once a week and once a month depending upon how much you use your computer. Although Spybot may run in the background in some form or another after its installed.


----------



## impster

www.techsupportalert.com (also known as 'Gizmo's Freeware')

Links to all sorts of free (useful) stuff on that site - including a pc security scanner that will see what you've got on your machine, and recommend improvements.


----------



## cleancar

gr33n said:


> Avast - http://download.cnet.com/Avast-Free-Antivirus/3000-2239_4-10019223.html
> 
> AVG - http://download.cnet.com/AVG-Anti-Virus-Free-Edition-2012/3000-2239_4-10320142.html
> 
> Spybot - http://download.cnet.com/Spybot-Search-Destroy/3000-8022_4-10122137.html?tag=mncol;1
> 
> Malwarebytes - http://download.cnet.com/Malwarebytes-Anti-Malware/3000-8022_4-10804572.html?tag=mncol;1
> 
> If you're going to use MSE as your resident AV software, then just use Spybot and Malwarebytes as and when you need them ie. to scan the computer, anywhere between once a week and once a month depending upon how much you use your computer. Although Spybot may run in the background in some form or another after its installed.


thanks for the links :thumb:


----------



## Tips

Use this - its brilliant.

Click the apps you want to install, and they all install automatically in one fell swoop.

No clicking of next, next, next.
No dodgy freebie toolbars installed.
Always the latest up to date apps.

Hope that helps.


----------



## cleancar

tips , man thats a good link !!


----------



## Tips

cleancar said:


> tips , man thats a good link !!


Cheers cleancar - it's a bookmark fo' sho' & it's for all you techy mo' fo's


----------



## alfajim

Tips said:


> Buying Norton Antivirus - Lol
> Buying it from Comets - Rofl
> Installing Norton on PC - What?
> 
> In all seriousness - return your software, get your money back (lol) and install MSE it's free, it's good and best of all it's non-intrusive.
> 
> Also check your internet Banking company as they offer free Internet Security Software.
> 
> I know that Barclay's are offering Kapersky Internet Security. for free
> MBNA cardholders get McAfee AV for free
> 
> My favourite paid for AV software is NOD32 :thumb:
> 
> Use MalwareBytes Free Edition to deal with pesky spyware.
> 
> Hope that helps.


i've been using nod32 for a few years now, you can't beat it.


----------



## hoikey

gatecrasher3 said:


> Love how quick the Mac boys are so quick to quote the "Macs don't get viruses" line.
> 
> Virus infections are unfortunately mainly down to user error.


Who said macs dont get viruses?


----------



## Tips

alfajim said:


> i've been using nod32 for a few years now, you can't beat it.


^^ now there's a man that knows his onions!


----------



## spursfan

Tips said:


> Buying Norton Antivirus - Lol
> Buying it from Comets - Rofl
> Installing Norton on PC - What?
> 
> In all seriousness - return your software, get your money back (lol) and install MSE it's free, it's good and best of all it's non-intrusive.
> 
> Also check your internet Banking company as they offer free Internet Security Software.
> 
> I know that Barclay's are offering Kapersky Internet Security. for free
> MBNA cardholders get McAfee AV for free
> 
> My favourite paid for AV software is NOD32 :thumb:
> 
> Use MalwareBytes Free Edition to deal with pesky spyware.
> 
> Hope that helps.


Got the Kapersky with Barclays online banking, it's very good and not resource hungry likie some.


----------



## SteveyG

hoikey said:


> Love how you were so quick to jump on macs lol. Didn't say it is completly secure. However I run no AntiVirus and have no issues at all (over 12 months of use now), a Windows pc would have got aids and died along time ago and I got bored of faffing about getting rid of some stupid virus some little tard had written every week or two. Hence the switch to mac for me
> 
> Sent from my Desire HD using Tapatalk


How to you know you do not have a virus if you aren't running AV? For all you know, you could have a keylogger without you even knowing.

TBH I've not had a threat on any PC in the last few years - if you have trouble on a PC then it's your fault for clicking dodgy links or going on warez sites.


----------



## hoikey

SteveyG said:


> How to you know you do not have a virus if you aren't running AV? For all you know, you could have a keylogger without you even knowing.
> 
> TBH I've not had a threat on any PC in the last few years - if you have trouble on a PC then it's your fault for clicking dodgy links or going on warez sites.


I use my mac the same way i used my Windows pc and so far havent had any issues. And with the recorded number of mac viruses about im not overly worried tbh. I may install some av sometime but i seem to be doing ok atm so its not a priority atm


----------



## Matt197

Exactly SteveyG, most of the problems people encounter are associated with people not reading and just clicking yes or not thinking through what is being asked.

Rogue software does not install its self, well not any more anyway. Back in the days of Windows XP before SP1 you could connect a PC to the internet with no AV or FW and be infected in minutes.

Keep your computer updated run a good hardware firewall, stay away from wares sites and think about what you click yes to and you will stay infection free. I have not run any AV software for a year now but do use Malwarebytes' Anti-Malware but only the free version so no real time protection.

Not telling people to do this same, but just think about what you click.


----------



## CTR De

norton is a pile of worthless sh*te 

my friend runs a worldwide company's it dept and he advised me that the best antivirus was avast and its free , never had a problem in the year ive been running it whereas i would get weekly issues with norton


----------



## [email protected]

stopped using norton after systemworks 2001, nod 32 or avast currently


----------



## Tips

[email protected] said:


> stopped using norton after systemworks 2001, nod 32 or avast currently


That was about the same time I stopped using Norton too - I loved using all their old school utils such as Norton Disk Doctor, Norton Speedisk and Norton Optimization wizard.


----------



## ferted

I used to use Norton as it was free with my laptop
Just before it was due to expire I noticed my laptop wasn't running right
Nothing obvious,you just know when things aren't right!!
Anyway Norton said nothing was wrong I spoke to a gut in our IT dept and he told me ditch Norton it's carp,he recommended Avast,i've used it ever since nad no problems
I also use SpyBot also a freebie
Just as aside I work for Currys and NONE of our works PCs use Norton they use McAfee!!
So make of that what you will


----------



## GR33N

Tips said:


> That was about the same time I stopped using Norton too - I loved using all their old school utils such as Norton Disk Doctor, Norton Speedisk and Norton Optimization wizard.


Try Advanced System Care 

http://download.cnet.com/Advanced-SystemCare-Free/3000-2086_4-10407614.html


----------



## Trip tdi

Is avg good.


----------



## Tips

ferted said:


> I used to use Norton as it was free with my laptop
> Just before it was due to expire I noticed my laptop wasn't running right
> Nothing obvious,you just know when things aren't right!!
> Anyway Norton said nothing was wrong I spoke to a gut in our IT dept and he told me ditch Norton it's carp,he recommended Avast,i've used it ever since nad no problems
> I also use SpyBot also a freebie
> Just as aside I work for Currys and NONE of our works PCs use Norton they use McAfee!!
> So make of that what you will


Ha, Ha - even Currys don't run Norton on their PC's - Priceless :lol:


----------



## SteveyG

Trip tdi said:


> Is avg good.


I've found it to be a bit of a resource hog these days. MSE seems to be good, and since it's free you may as well use it


----------



## jcrease

I used Norton for years and never had a problem. Bit defender is getting good reviews of late if I was going to change I would give it a go. Was talking to a Apple specialist the other day as I was considering a MacBook pro and he reckons they don't even use a antivirus at Head quarters.


----------



## GR33N

jcrease said:


> I used Norton for years and never had a problem. Bit defender is getting good reviews of late if I was going to change I would give it a go. Was talking to a Apple specialist the other day as I was considering a MacBook pro and he reckons they don't even use a antivirus at Head quarters.


Apple don't use antivirus at Apple HQ? Well obviously, they sell Macs on the promise they don't get viruses. When there was a issue (with DNS Changer Virus i think) Apple totally denied everything to do with it.


----------



## hoikey

Hasn't there only ever been about 5 mac viruses? There's more than that everyday for Windows. That's one of the reasons I switched, much safer on a mac imo 

Sent from my Desire HD using Tapatalk


----------



## bigmc

Maybe so but it's purely because no companies use macs for anything finanacial it's all windows based hence the virus traffic.


----------



## hoikey

Yeah. I hope it stays that way lol

Sent from my Desire HD using Tapatalk


----------

